# Monrovia Summer Nights Ride Saturday August 15



## rustjunkie (Aug 9, 2015)

Pump up those tires and replace that worn out cog and chain for the next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride.


Saturday August 15th. 
Come out for a leisurely ride at the foot of the San Gabriel mountains, through beautiful Monrovia, east along on a tree lined bike path, then head back west and stop for dinner if you'd like. 
Family friendly, all types of bicycles are welcome, bikes to lend. 
Bring a headlight in case we're out after sunset. 
Meet ~5pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle, Monrovia, CA 
Pushing pedals at 6pm
If you'd like to ride but can't make it until after 6, text or call me and we'll meet up along the way. 

? PM/call/text
Scott sixonenine-3four7-1159


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 13, 2015)

special guest appearance?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> special guest appearance?
> 
> View attachment 231369





Maybe if NWA decides to join our ride and Snoop fills in for EasyE


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats my bike punk!


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2015)

straight outta East LA / Monrovia, its heatin up 

 got my bear repellant (ford mike) ready to ride

 wheres the pool party after !


----------



## dodgerblue (Aug 15, 2015)

Dang homie, you guys got hungry bears to deal with, and they even swim .Be safe on the ride . Wish I could go . Michael / Dodgerblue ...


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 15, 2015)

It's 4:45 it's it say's 104 degree's outside my back door. Is the ride still on?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 15, 2015)

u bet! I'm headed out in a few, see u at Library Park


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2015)

Let's ride the shady side of the street.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 16, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's ride the shady side of the street.




Nothin but shade now...ready to ride borracho?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2015)

Great ride last night! Got off work a lil late so Andy & I met up with the rest of the riders at Market Grille. Nice slow ride down the bike trail, around town & then met up with my girl & her friend at Villa Catrina for dinner,margaritas & beer. Wish I coulda taken pics but my phone was dead. See you next month...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Great ride last night! Got off work a lil late so Andy & I met up with the rest of the riders at Market Grille. Nice slow ride down the bike trail, around town & then met up with my girl & her friend at Villa Catrina for dinner,margaritas & beer. Wish I coulda taken pics but my phone was dead. See you next month...




Fun time.  didn't take very many pics either but I did get one of Mike and Scott. 









And my 36 electric in front of the coolest bike shop around today…


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2015)

By the looks of those pics, maybe I better lay off the brews for a while


----------



## Eric (Aug 16, 2015)

Looks like a fun ride.  I wish I coulda been there.  I will be at the next one.


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2015)

Mike in shorts, it must of been Hot! Was going but got a offer for pool/BBQ so maybe next time.there's that dog again, my daughter calls him my grandog!


----------

